# Best Compression shirt



## ludee00 (Mar 8, 2011)

Opinions?? I need for husband please


----------



## ludee00 (Mar 8, 2011)

was thinking maybe this Skins S400 Men's Thermal Long Sleeve Compression Top?????


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I realize this is not the answer you are looking for but compression gear is not ideal for snowsports, especially riding. You can make an argument for compression leggings, but seriously who is riding ultra-marathon style? I used to think I wanted some compression gear, but thankfully before I made the mistake I got educated.

A compression shirt could be useful for a super long upper body workout in the gym, but your upper body just doesn't get that from snowboarding. Lightweight, warm and wicking baselayers are much more comfortable.

Patagonia Capilene 2 is awesome.

Anything made out of merino wool.

Just a suggestion. I see that UA stuff everywhere. :dunno:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Under Armour Coldgear tops (& leggings).

Very soft, comfortable, and warm.
You can get them in compression or fitted, depending on your preference.
I use them as my base layer (top and bottom) and love them. Switched from regular wool and polyester base layers.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Under Armour Coldgear tops (& leggings).
> 
> Very soft, comfortable, and warm.
> You can get them in compression or fitted, depending on your preference.
> I use them as my base layer (top and bottom) and love them. Switched from regular wool and polyester base layers.


Can't beat under armour. I use the cold gear compression leggings and you can pull them up a bit mid calf if too much is bunched up with your socks. They also have "loose" fit cold gear for a better fitting top. Have both tight and loose. If it's freezing out, I'll wear the compression leggings with the 3.0 base layer leggings over them!


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Under Armour Coldgear tops (& leggings).
> 
> Very soft, comfortable, and warm.
> You can get them in compression or fitted, depending on your preference.
> I use them as my base layer (top and bottom) and love them. Switched from regular wool and polyester base layers.


I agree. They are warm but more importantly for me is they can deal with the sweat output. I have lived in Minnesota my whole life and could never deal with sweating during the winter. There was just no way to stay warm with as much as I sweat. Some how Under Armour Coldgear controls my sweat and still keeps me warm. I even wear it when it is not that cold. I just sweat right through anything else. It is very warm also.

I could see that some people would not like the tight fit for snowboarding but if you want to control your sweating and stay warm you can't beat UA.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I wear loose wicking base and loose mid and bags outer in pnw...however I use compression sleeves on my calves (wicking liners, sb socks and compression sleeve on top) and it really is very noticable for having legs all day.


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

I agree that Under Armour Coldgear is tough to beat. I havent found anything that I like better. Purchase it up a size or more because it fits tight. Washes well, holds up well, comfortable & is affordable. :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

going against the grain here, say no to UA and yes to natural fibers that won't smell terrible after a short time. There is some homeschool gear that has coccona fiber as well as Eddie Bauer. Smart wool or anything with wool will not smell instantly.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

IMHO people who swear by UA haven't used merino.


----------



## EpicSnowPlow (Jan 1, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Under Armour Coldgear tops (& leggings).
> 
> Very soft, comfortable, and warm.
> You can get them in compression or fitted, depending on your preference.
> I use them as my base layer (top and bottom) and love them. Switched from regular wool and polyester base layers.


+1 for Under Armour
All I ever need to wear on a normal day is my under armour cold gear mock and a t-shirt and I'm good.Also really versatile, I've used it to play football, run, and just as a normal day layering piece.


----------



## tarnelope (Jun 22, 2012)

Another UA Cold Gear fan here.I recommend the version that's longer in the torso. Keeps the snow out on knee-high powder days.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

So I broke down and bought a set of mid weight Smartwool pants and crew shirt. I've always worn cold gear for soccer games, hiking and mtn biking, as well as snowboarding. I tend to freeze on the mtn and after talking to a handful of people who've sworn by smartwool, I decided to give it a go. I think UA is great, but I also think it's probably trapping the sweat and making me freeze as soon as my body temp drops. We'll see....


----------

